
The NFL team run by women - specifications
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-nfl-team-run-by-women-11569412442?mod=rsswn
======
portmanteaufu
In case you just wanted to know which team, it's the Philadelphia Eagles.

> In a sports world in which most jobs, especially high-ranking ones, are
> still held by men, more than half of the Philadelphia Eagles’ top advisers
> are female.

